# A special label



## rgecaprock (Jan 17, 2006)

After tasting some wines made by some home vintners(no one here),it would have been nice if the label truly represented what was in the bottle. I'm keeping this one on hand for any possible screw ups









!!! Hope you like it





Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## earl (Jan 17, 2006)

That is FANTASTIC!!!! I had a "cherry" wine a couple of weeks ago that was carbonated, sweetened vinegar. WHAT A TREAT!! I really felt bad for the guy, he was pretty proud of it but admitted it may have a few flaws. I am getting ready to bottle my first kit and if it turns out like that it will quickly be in the local sewer system. 


earl


----------



## Curt (Jan 17, 2006)

Ramona,


That is such a cool label! I'm sure that anyone who has been brewing for any length of time could have used it more than once. Is the face Curly? It's prefect for some of my spectacular failures! Even today I have a fresh peach that I'm tempted to call "old dog fart". God it smells terrible, and that's after 4 months. If it ever comes clear I will bottle it and hide it for 3 years and then try it again.... Hope springs eternal.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 17, 2006)

Great label Ramona, guess we all should be more honest. A good one for your label poster perhaps, just for grins.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 18, 2006)

That is fabulous!



I love it! I pity anyone who needs that label though.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ramona, I love it and wish I had it for 2 of the concoctions that I bottled hoping when it groes up it can be something that may resemble a cheap wine. The first one is a spiced pear wine. I found this generic recipe on line that said to add cinnamon sticks, since they didn't specify how many sticks, and I had no experience with cinnamon, I added six (6) sticks to my one gallon batch...... for 2 weeks............. I needn't say more.......


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!!!!! Cinnamon shock....Maybe you could have simmered it in a pot and used it as liquid cinnamon pot-pouri!!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> Maybe you could have simmered it in a pot and used it as liquid cinnamon pot-pouri!!!




Oh my....... Boil that and let that smell go through the house...






I'm thinking if it ages enough (15 - 20 years should do it), It might come out tasting something like a "Texas Hot" type candied Pear. Only time will tell and this wine has no fear at all of getting drank early.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 24, 2006)

Curt said:


> Ramona,
> 
> 
> That is such a cool label! I'm sure that anyone who has been brewing for any length of time could have used it more than once. Is the face Curly? It's prefect for some of my spectacular failures! Even today I have a fresh peach that I'm tempted to call "old dog fart". God it smells terrible, and that's after 4 months. If it ever comes clear I will bottle it and hide it for 3 years and then try it again.... Hope springs eternal.




We've got one that needs a label "Caution Sewer Gas, No Open Flame"


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi DaveB50,


You gotta laugh somtimes at yourself!!!! Welcome to the forum!


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 25, 2006)

And I need a skunk on a label. Poor Bert made some wheat wines that I still don't like. I told him to put them away to see if they improve. He opened a bottle last night and brought me a glass of it to smell, without telling me what it was. I told him it smelled like _Skunk In A Glass_.



I have to admit he smiled when I said that, and I did NOT take a taste. He said it's getting worse, not better.



Maybe we can sprinkle it around the garden this spring to keep the rabbits out!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 25, 2006)

I feel for ya, PWP...





I've made Pee Wine (Passionflower) and Urine Wine (Mint/Lemon balm)..


----------



## Waldo (Feb 12, 2006)




----------

